# Ryzen 1700 Pins Bent



## trickson (Apr 17, 2019)

Got that HSF you all said to get went to install it and it pulled my CPU out and bent the pins! F ME!!!! Just F ME!
I am having some of the worst times in my life, I find out I have cancer got surgery now my best friend Chip is in so much pain I took him to the vet and they have to give him pain meds and all kind of stuff he is NOT IMHO getting better and I just totaled a RYZEN 7 1700! 

I JUST BRICKED MY RYZEN 7 , MY dog is fed up I am messed up I am really feeling very alone right now very alone!


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2019)

You should try medication.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just bend the pins back with a razor blade m8. 
And next time pull straight up and out instead of at an angle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Grab a mechanical pencil pull the lead out and straighten the pins, reinsert CPU, turn rig on, run it hot. Turn it off then twist the heatsink and jently pull it.


----------



## trickson (Apr 17, 2019)

I do not have any tools nor the vision for this. I am just so FING angry at life NOW! 










Even looks like one pin broke off! Just MY LUCK! 
So now I can NOT return it now can I? I fed it up! And so I have to FING order another one well this time I am getting the R7 1700x.  Hope it's here Tuesday!


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2019)

AMD CPUs still have pins? 25 years of bent/broken pins wasn't enough?

When a thermal paste gets cold, it turns to glue, you can't pull the heatsink off without breaking the CPU.

Just RMA the CPU. This is AMD's fault.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

trickson said:


> I do not have any tools nor the vision for this. I am just so FING angry at life NOW!
> 
> View attachment 121249View attachment 121250View attachment 121251
> 
> ...



Have a Friend or jewler do it then


----------



## trickson (Apr 17, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> AMD CPUs still have pins? 25 years of bent/broken pins wasn't enough?
> 
> When a thermal paste gets cold, it turns to glue, you can't pull the heatsink off without breaking the CPU.
> 
> RMA the CPU, this is AMD's fault.


I would like to try.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

trickson said:


> I would like to try.



Magnifying glass, easy steady motions.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

Did the cooler fall off pulling the CPU out?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2019)

Your photos are blurry. I can see 1-2 bent pins on the right. Something that can be fixed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2019)

trickson said:


> Got that HSF you all said to get went to install it and it pulled my CPU out and bent the pins! F ME!!!! Just F ME!
> I am having some of the worst times in my life, I find out I have cancer got surgery now my best friend Chip is in so much pain I took him to the vet and they have to give him pain meds and all kind of stuff he is NOT IMHO getting better and I just totaled a RYZEN 7 1700! It is FUCKED! Just like MY LIFE! I am so depressed so just mentally unstable right now folks I am going out of my mind AND it is not COOL!
> 
> I JUST BRICKED MY RYZEN 7 , MY dog is fed up I am messed up I am really feeling very alone right now very alone!


If the pins are not snapped there's hope for it.

I have fixed this a few times , for the same reason, a monoblock doesn't help.

I use very thin tweezers and lightly and gentley ease the pin straight in both directions , working slowly a bit at a time , i tweeze with the tip at first against the straight pins ie at the base of all ,using straight pins as guides.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your hardships @trickson, I have made some edits to this thread and will make a few more. But please take it easy with the expressions that go beyond the rules here. I know you're frustrated and going through hard times, but let's keep this thread to the technical matters at hand and get you fixed up that way please.

Hopefully some of the suggestions here can get you sorted. I agree with the above, a magnifying glass, an assortment of small tools, and some patience and you can probably get it sorted. Let's focus on the thought that there's hope that this CPU is recoverable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

I can see 5 or 6 bent, 1 possibly gone. I have a jewellers eyeglass, and tiny pointed tweezers for doing this, but i a fine propelling pencil tip can work.


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2019)

@eidairaman1 is right. I recall a friend sending me a Phenom II x2 550 BE for free because the pins were bent. I did exactly what he said: finagled the pins in question with a mechanical pencil. Once straightened, at least straightened enough to be able to wiggle it in the socket with care, it worked fine for a long time until I eventually upgraded that system. If it helps, try doing it outside. The Sun is a magnificent light source. I also used a razor blade or something similar, but it was mostly used as a guide to check how straight my pins were. I would line it up and gently push it against the pins in question. This helped make it obvious which pins were bent. In the future, before you are about to remove a CPU, it helps to run the system for a while, even running a stress test immediately before shutting the system off and trying to pull the cooler. The heat generated by this helps lessen the suction effect of the paste. Also, don't just pull straight up. Wiggle it around a little, trying to break that suction seal.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

hat said:


> @eidairaman1 is right. I recall a friend sending me a Phenom II x2 550 BE for free because the pins were bent. I did exactly what he said: finagled the pins in question with a mechanical pencil. Once straightened, at least straightened enough to be able to wiggle it in the socket with care, it worked fine for a long time until I eventually upgraded that system. If it helps, try doing it outside. The Sun is a magnificent light source. I also used a razor blade or something similar, but it was mostly used as a guide to check how straight my pins were. I would line it up and gently push it against the pins in question. This helped make it obvious which pins were bent. In the future, before you are about to remove a CPU, it helps to run the system for a while, even running a stress test immediately before shutting the system off and trying to pull the cooler. The heat generated by this helps lessen the suction effect of the paste. Also, don't just pull straight up. Wiggle it around a little, trying to break that suction seal.



Ive seen this happen on Skt 370, 423, 478, 462, 754, 939 etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

you can also use a credit card to check for straightness, slide it down the rows of pins, bent ones will catch on the card


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive seen this happen on Skt 370, 423, 478, 462, 754, 939 etc etc.


Naturally. It's a possibility for any system that uses pins on the CPU. But LGA is also not free from issues... honestly, I prefer the PGA system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

hat said:


> Naturally. It's a possibility for any system that uses pins on the CPU. But LGA is also not free from issues... honestly, I prefer the PGA system.



Yup bent mobo pins...


----------



## trickson (Apr 17, 2019)

I am so streeded out right now folks. I tried to bend them back there are 6 bent 3 I cants seem to get and there is one pin gon, Once I seen that pin fly off I knew It was over. 
I wonder if AMD will replace it? I should go find there RMA page. I am just so messed up right now sick to my stomach and I am not getting better! Too much is happening to me too fast. 
Being alone doesn't help much at all.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2019)

I would suggest a chill pill firstly.


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, try to calm down a little before you go trying to bend CPU pins back where they should be. Trying to do delicate things like this while being all shaken up rarely ends well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

sounds like you need a hug mate.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

trickson said:


> I am so streeded out right now folks. I tried to bend them back there are 6 bent 3 I cants seem to get and there is one pin gon, Once I seen that pin fly off I knew It was over.
> I wonder if AMD will replace it? I should go find there RMA page. I am just so messed up right now sick to my stomach and I am not getting better! Too much is happening to me too fast.
> Being alone doesn't help much at all.



Sometimes you can get away with 1 pin missing


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup bent mobo pins...



Doesn't happen often like CPU pins.

Ever since Core 2 Quad, happened to me just once due to over-tightened heatsink.

These long CPU pins are meant to be doomed. Shouldn't be used in 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Doesn't happen often like CPU pins.
> 
> Ever since Core 2 Quad, happened to me just once due to over-tightened heatsink.



Happened to me when my jumper sleeve stupidly caught on the CPU socket


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 17, 2019)

Toothless said:


> I would suggest a chill pill firstly.


Or no matter how hard it is or gets to maintain a clear but focused out look on the current situation at hand.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2019)

Last time I had bent pins, I just used a tiny (like 1mm wide) flat head screwdriver gently applying pressure on the target pins spinning the processor 90 degrees.  It's pretty easy to see whether or not they all align.  If none look out of place from both 90 degree angles, then try inserting it again.  Remember, ZIF (zero insertion force).  If all of the pins are in the right place, it will just fall in to place.  If it doesn't, keep nudging the individual pins until it falls in.  Do not apply any force on the processor in relation to the socket, it will only make it worse.

A credit card would work in place of a fine screwdriver.  Just make sure to only push on the pins you're intending to move.

Again, changing your perspective on the chip (looking down the rows of pins on an X axis then rotating to see them all on the Y axis) makes it really easy to see what is out of alignment.  Be gentle with it and do not rush.



eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes you can get away with 1 pin missing


Also that.  Just focus on aligning for now.  If you get it all back together and it doesn't POST...well...that pin was probably important.  If it POSTs without it, it'll probably be okay.  Odds are a pin didn't break unless you literally find a detached pin somewhere.  Those things play tricks on the eye because there are so many.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2019)

Second pic

First row (most left) 

3/4 of the way down pin missing.

Take a staple. Cut it at the 90 degree angle.

Then insert that piece into the hole that pin would have used. (It’s mirrored and possibly reversed)

I made a guide on how to do this many many moons ago. If the cpu actually needs that pin this will work.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 18, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> And next time pull straight up and out instead of at an angle.



Terrible advice.

Always twist the cooler rather than pull on it when removing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Terrible advice.
> 
> Always twist the cooler rather than pull on it when removing.



Over time can weaken clamp force on ZIFs


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Over time can weaken clamp force on ZIFs



How many times are you going to do this ? 2-3 times max ? No matter how careful you are if you pull straight up there will aways be a chance to bend/brake pins.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> How many times are you going to do this ? 2-3 times max ? No matter how careful you are if you pull straight up there will aways be a chance to bend/brake pins.



I twist the hsf after its nice and hot, or use a taped screw driver to get inbetween hsf and cpu to pop the hsf off (twist screw driver dont pry)



Vya Domus said:


> How many times are you going to do this ? 2-3 times max ? No matter how careful you are if you pull straight up there will aways be a chance to bend/brake pins.



Oh I was agreeing with you, sorry for not giving clarity, i never pull


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I twist the hsf after its nice and hot, or use a taped screw driver to get inbetween hsf and cpu to pop the hsf off (twist screw driver dont pry)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was agreeing with you, sorry for not giving clarity, i never pull


I agree but have had to just pull it out in the past too due to aukward situations ,pull straight, i still bent a couple though.
Gutted for you Op , missing pin could be a spare ground, it's possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

trickson said:


> I would like to try.


If you were on this side of the country, I'd straighten and resolder the pins for you. It's delicate work, not especially difficult though.



Solaris17 said:


> Second pic
> 
> First row (most left)
> 
> ...


I would recommend finding someone who has the equipment and skill to solder on a new pin in place of the broken one.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 18, 2019)

I used a credit card to straighten my 939 socket cpu when I did this ages ago, pins are pretty tough as long as you dont bend at extreme angles.
Ever since that incident I do a quick prime run before removing coolers on ZIF and twist the cooler a bit before attempting removal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you were on this side of the country, I'd straighten and resolder the pins for you. It's delicate work, not especially difficult though.
> 
> 
> I would recommend finding someone who has the equipment and skill to solder on a new pin in place of the broken one.



The problem is they are gold and it is very difficult.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> The problem is they are gold and it is very difficult.


True. If you desolder the pad and re-tin it carefully it does work. A lot of flux is necessary. I often use solid copper wire as a replacement pin.


----------



## trickson (Apr 18, 2019)

I requested an RMA. Hope I get it. Then I can install it in the Ryzen 3 1300x system and sell that Ryzen 3 1300X for a cool video card!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm pretty sure they're not going to RMA it.


----------



## trickson (Apr 18, 2019)

Toothless said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not going to RMA it.


Exactly why I bought a replacement one.


----------



## HTC (Apr 18, 2019)

When i attempted to swap the stock cooler for a Noctua cooler, the stock cooler stuck to my Ryzen 1600 and the CPU got yanked out of the socket, just like yours, but was lucky enough not to damage any pins.

From the replies i got @ the time, it seems this type of issue happens from time to time, but that was the 1st time it had happened to me and it scared the crap out of me, tbh.

Perhaps you're lucky (if you can call it that) and that missing pin is not vital, meaning you can still have the CPU working after straightening out the bent pins. If you're "less lucky", it could be a vital pin meaning the CPU will not work @ all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

trickson said:


> Exactly why I bought a replacement one.


You can still have it fixed. Just takes someone who's skilled at soldering.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 18, 2019)

I am shocked as shit to see they still use pins. Awesome. I used to try to straighten them out best as I could, and using the socket if I could with some jiggling. I know I busted one pin off and it stayed in the socket. Cpu still ran just fine.. I did it again later and ended up losing like 6 or 9 pins after I dropped it, and the cpu would run single channel only. I think it was an Athlon x2 5000 or 5500? something like that.. Tough as nails. Id try it just out of curiosity.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you were on this side of the country, I'd straighten and resolder the pins for you. It's delicate work, not especially difficult though.
> 
> 
> I would recommend finding someone who has the equipment and skill to solder on a new pin in place of the broken one.



At last, someone with the skill to change broken pins. It can be tricky on the inner most pins & for that task I recommend a infrared
workstation.

EDIT: I still think PGA is better than LGA. You can always repair PGA, as they are soldered to the CPU. Bend or break a pin on a LGA motherboard, you could be looking at a new socket. (personal point of view).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2019)

trickson said:


> and there is one pin gon, Once I seen that pin fly off I knew It was over.
> I wonder if AMD will replace it?





eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes you can get away with 1 pin missing


@trickson what eidairman said.  There are diagrams which map every pin function. That missing one may be something minor that you’ll be just fine without.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 18, 2019)

I have the pinout chart for AM4. Looking it over now.

NOPE- Pin 20 = Data  mis counted. Sorry.

Its 20 from the triangle. That pin on the pinout chart from AMD says data.

BUT- It doesn't say what data. It could be temp sensor data to a pin for USB data..  idk. But, its worth a try just shoving it back in the board and seeing if it works still once the other pins are straight.

My AMD source is probably asleep right now so, if he responds with what pin that is on his end, I'll edit this post or something. lol


Edit- Its a data pin. However, it should be for a PCIe lane. He said it should boot up. But, depending on how the board partner allocated lanes, it could not boot or boot with a device or lane missing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 18, 2019)

trickson said:


> Exactly why I bought a replacement one.



Make this a winning game and give someone with steady hands a few dollars to fix it. Maybe it'll also improve your overall mood, turning something shitty into something good


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 18, 2019)

If you’re US based, I don’t mind trying to help you out. Feel free to send your motherboard with it so that I can test the chip at the same time. Mine is under hard line tubing and would be a pain to undo for a test, but my offer is there. 

For those above saying to pull it out straight... nope. Never do that. You always twist the cooler or block to break tension before lifting. I’ve not had a CPU come out with the cooler in years. You just made a mistake, and honestly, those pins don’t look as if they were bent from pulling out the cooler. They would all be unidirectional bends, and they are not.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2019)

trickson said:


> I requested an RMA. Hope I get it. Then I can install it in the Ryzen 3 1300x system and sell that Ryzen 3 1300X for a cool video card!


Physical damage voids warranty.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

I can see the broken pin. Has anyone identify the pin via the PDF docs?
Does anyone have the AM4 PDF Docs?

That's a easy fix as it's on the outside. What make it even better, the base of the pin is also gone, so it's already just a direct replacement.
It's also AMD fault, as solder is normally much stronger & the base of the pin in most cases should still be attached to the PCB. So over time with a few inserts, it may of broken off anyway.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 18, 2019)

It may be an extra ground or power pin. don't worry if its just 1; there are several. 
 Was anybody ever able to locate a socket am4 pin assignment?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 18, 2019)

It’s already confirmed to be a data pin of sorts...

As said previously, you will get a rejected warranty claim. You’re wasting your time.


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

I always run prime 95 first to get things hot then I shut down and twist the cooler off.  If you do it on a cold system, the thermal paste will be rock hard and it won't separate easily.

Your system is likely still salvageable.  You can use a credit card to align all the pins by combing it through gently and pushing on the pins.  A small needle can be used as well to push on the bent pin alone.  You can also use the eye of the needle to grab the tip of the bent pin.  Just be very smooth and gentle to avoid torquing the pin off.  The hollow tip of a plastic mechanical pencil can also be used if you have one handy.

For the missing pin, a solid copper wire/pin can be inserted into the motherboard socket to close the gap but you have to be careful with doing this.  You would have to make sure that you put the wire into the proper hole.  If you put it in the wrong hole you could permanently damage the CPU and motherboard.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> It’s already confirmed to be a data pin of sorts...
> 
> As said previously, you will get a rejected warranty claim. You’re wasting your time.



If it's a data pin, then it must be repaired, otherwise you will get errors.

If you insert a CPU a few times into a socket & a pin falls off who's fault is it? Assuming you done everything correctly.
There going to be the odd CPU where it is not soldered correctly. I have never seen a CPU where the base of the pin is completely gone, it's normally still attached with the pin bent or completely broken off. This looks to me like a soldering fault, as after many heat cycles & a few inserts it would most likely would have broken off anyway.

I just did a google & I can't find any PGA CPU with a broken pin with the "base of the pin" missing. This is pointing towards a soldering fault on AMD side.

EDIT: I have a few dead PGA CPU here, do you know how hard it is to break off the base of the pin. I just tried on a 939 CPU with a pair of pliers, not a single base of the pin broke off, not one. Anyone can try this on a dead PGA CPU they don't care about.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

TL DR



Regeneration said:


> Just RMA the CPU. This is AMD's fault.


Da FUQ? This isn't AMD's fault. When a heatsink is removed properly, with a slight twist to help break that 'seal' and/or when its still warm and the paste is less viscous, it comes right off. You've (the OP) has had AMD CPUs with pins forever. This isn't new, how to take the heatsink off.

You can try to RMA the CPU damaged by human error... I would be 100% honest and see what AMD says. Sorry that happened man. I hope they return it for you.

EDIT: You already RMA'd it.. the only way they will accept it is if you lied.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 18, 2019)

oh, missed that part. my bad...



TheMadDutchDude said:


> It’s already confirmed to be a data pin of sorts...
> 
> As said previously, you will get a rejected warranty claim. You’re wasting your time.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> I always run prime 95 first to get things hot then I shut down and twist the cooler off.  If you do it on a cold system, the thermal paste will be rock hard and it won't separate easily.
> 
> Your system is likely still salvageable.  You can use a credit card to align all the pins by combing it through gently and pushing on the pins.  A small needle can be used as well to push on the bent pin alone.  You can also use the eye of the needle to grab the tip of the bent pin.  Just be very smooth and gentle to avoid torquing the pin off.  The hollow tip of a plastic mechanical pencil can also be used if you have one handy.
> 
> For the missing pin, a solid copper wire/pin can be inserted into the motherboard socket to close the gap but you have to be careful with doing this.  You would have to make sure that you put the wire into the proper hole.  If you put it in the wrong hole you could permanently damage the CPU and motherboard.


Credit card is too thick, AM4 has much pins than AM2-3+ processors. A razor blade could do the trick.

edit: And depends of the TIM used, but that's a good advice.



EarthDog said:


> You can try to RMA the CPU damaged by human error... I would be 100% honest and see what AMD says. Sorry that happened man. I hope they return it for you.


Exactly. One buddy of the Internetz tried to RMA an i5-4690K which he damaged when delidded the CPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I say ask these guys if they do cpu repins.

https://callnerds.com/cpu-processor-repair/


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

You can also try taking it to a jewler... they have the tools and one helped me fix bent pins in an intel socket before. He just told me he isn't responsible for making it worse, etc.

To me, this is a sad case of live and learn. I wouldn't have RMA'd it knowing I broke it (again without being 100% honest).


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You can also try taking it to a jewler... they have the tools and one helped me fix bent pins in an intel socket before. He just told me he isn't responsible for making it worse, etc.
> 
> To me, this is a sad case of live and learn. I wouldn't have RMA'd it knowing I broke it (again without being 100% honest).



That's what he should be doing, being 100% honest. AMD will have a professional tools to straighten CPU pins, but they biggest concern will be how the base of the pin got detached. This is where they main focus will be on, "Soldering quality" of the pin(s), & this is where the OP has the upper hand even if he removed the CPU incorrectly. It's no easy task to break off the base of the pin. Under a microscope they should see this as a soldering fault.

If he had broken the pin completely & the base of the pin was still attached, then that would be 100% OP fault.


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Credit card is too thick, AM4 has much pins than AM2-3+ processors. A razor blade could do the trick.
> 
> edit: And depends of the TIM used, but that's a good advice.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who spilled soda into his pc after his mouse cord caught the can and upended it into the roof of his Coolermaster HAF912.  The machine turned off and wouldn't power back on.  I suspected he damaged his motherboard.  It might have been fixable with a good cleaning.  I said, hang on, I will come by in a day or two and take it apart and see if it can be fixed.  He couldn't wait and ended up yanking out the CPU.  RIP Phenom-II X6 1100T.  Yanked out a few pins, bent a few pins.  A real shame because I could have heated it with a hair dryer and then twisted the heatsink off no problem.  I think he tried to straighten it too and bent the remainder.  It was a mess.



delshay said:


> That's what he should be doing, being 100% honest. AMD will have a professional tools to straighten CPU pins, but they biggest concern will be how the base of the pin got detached. This is where they will focus on "soldering quality" of the pin(s) & this is where the OP has the upper hand even if he removed the CPU incorrectly. It's no easy task to break of the base of the pin.
> 
> If he had broken the pin completely & the base of the pin was still attached then it will be 100% OP fault.



If you yank really hard on the CPU because you can't get the heatsink off, you can easily pull a pin off.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> If you yank really hard on the CPU because you can't get the heatsink off, you can easily pull a pin off.


EXACTLY. I picture this as a bull in a china shop thing, honestly. I've pulled out AMD processors before by the heatsink, but it was straight up and nothing was bent (lucky!!!). BUt if there is any sideways action to it, which is easy to do regardless, its over.

Regardless, the CPU worked when it was installed properly (pin was attached) and then bent broke when it was removed (improperly) using excessive force and not releasing the latch. Anyone with AMD processors and who has swapped heatsinks in the past should be aware of this.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say ask these guys if they do cpu repins.
> 
> https://callnerds.com/cpu-processor-repair/



I do not recommend this method to fix a broken CPU pin. You will get intermittent HR, which will lead to data errors.



Vario said:


> and ended up yanking out the CPU.  RIP Phenom-II X6 1100T.  Yanked out a few pins, bent a few pins.  A real shame because I could have heated it with a hair dryer and then twisted the heatsink off no problem.  I think he tried to straighten it too and bent the remainder.  It was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> If you yank really hard on the CPU because you can't get the heatsink off, you can easily pull a pin off.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm sure ya'll will hate this; but pop it back in 
and see if it works!!!  If it gets past POST, run memtest, prime95...or whatever to see
if it comes back with errors; if not, great....but the possibility is there that more damage could be done
by trying to fix it. 

What data pin is it? Are there any qualified AMD Engineers here?

 Electronics & Computers can sometimes be more 
resilient than most of us make them out to be. Sometimes things work
when there not supposed too .The opposite can be true 
also.  Just my 25 years experience with computers and electronics talking here.

As for the dues other serious issues; Maybe Jesus can help with those?....

I'd send him some free spare parts; but I have only Intel now.
All older Xeon stuff.....

take care all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2019)

delshay said:


> I do not recommend this method to fix a broken CPU pin. You will get intermittent HR, which will lead to data errors.



What the piss is HR?


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> If you yank really hard on the CPU because you can't get the heatsink off, you can easily pull a pin off.



Not a given. I just tested this on a 939 CPU with the lever "still closed", all pins still attached.

OP would have removed the CPU with the lever opened. If you have the lever open, how are you pulling against the pins do detached the base of the pins. Don't take my word for it, I advised any user here to "try this now" on any dead CPU/motherboard to see if they can remove the base of the pin & post result.

Can you show me other photos of CPU(s) with the base of the pin missing? As this is the first time I have seen this in this thread. Even the videos in this thread still has the base of the pin still attached to the PCB.



eidairaman1 said:


> What the piss is HR?



HR=High Resistance. Anyone who does electronics will know this.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

delshay said:


> Not a given. I just tested this on a 939 CPU with the lever "still closed", all pins still attached.


Nobody says it happens every time. But it does happen and this is exactly the reason. That pin may or may not have been hanging by a thread, but clearly dude yanked on this and borked others in the process. Its not a leap to think that force did it. And again, it worked 100% before... so no "HR" or anything if the thing was loose.


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

In my friend's case, he had the lever shut, he was trying to pull his ASETEK 550LC (oem H50) off and it tore the CPU out with it with the lever still shut, and took the pins with it.  I wasn't there for it, but that is my understanding.  He had the H50 sitting there with the CPU still glued to the back of it.


EarthDog said:


> Nobody says it happens every time. But it does happen and this is exactly the reason. That pin may or may not have been hanging by a thread, but clearly dude yanked on this and borked others in the process. Its not a leap to think that force did it. And again, it worked 100% before... so no "HR" or anything if the thing was loose.



Agree with you.  What Delshay is also saying about high resistance is if you insert a pin into the socket to replace a missing pin on the CPU, the contact with the CPU's remaining solder pad will be intermittant and you will have high resistance, high heat, and it will at best interfere with stability and at worst cause a burned pad.  If you use a nice thick piece of copper wire that is a bit longer so it presses against the solder pad it will probably work though.  There are a number of people who have done this in the past.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Nobody says it happens every time. But it does happen and this is exactly the reason. That pin may or may not have been hanging by a thread, but clearly dude yanked on this and borked others in the process.



Can you help by showing me more examples of the base of the pin missing. You have to remember you can't get soldering 100% perfect all the time. There's going to be the odd defect now & then.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

No delshay... I am not taking the time to hunt down where we have seen this before. Soldering isn't 100% perfect, indeed, but when AMD looks at the mess of those pins, do you really think they are going to say it was bad soldering and RMA?

Again, unless a user lies to AMD and sends them that processor, I would bet good money says they won't accept the RMA when they see the CPU. I think their CPU RMA even says they do not accept physical damage......... which is what this is.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> In my friend's case, he had the lever shut, he was trying to pull his ASETEK H50 off and it tore the CPU out with it with the lever still shut, and took the pins with it.  I wasn't there for it, but that is my understanding.  He had the H50 sitting there with the CPU still glued to the back of it.



With the lever shut their is a possibility this can happen, but I can't replicated here. This is why I am asking users with dead equipment that they don't care about to try it now.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

Respectfully, I don't care if you can replicate it or not. 

No user is going to be able to repeat what the OP did exactly. Its useless... move on.


From AMD...*The following are common examples of the type of damage or mistreatment that will invalidate any AMD warranty: *
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/warranty-information/pib


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> No delshay... I am not taking the time to hunt down where we have seen this before. Soldering isn't 100% perfect, indeed, but when AMD looks at the mess of those pins, do you really think they are going to say it was bad soldering and RMA?
> 
> Again, unless a user lies to AMD and sends them that processor, I would bet good money says they won't RMA. I think their CPU RMA even says they do not accept physical damage......... which is what this is.


Yeah, they will say "go take a hike'.  They aren't running a charity.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Respectfully, I don't care if you can replicate it or not.
> 
> No user is going to be able to repeat what the OP did exactly. Its useless... move on.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's a good photo, but there are traces of the base of the pin still left. The OP photo, I zoom in as much as I can to see if their is any traces of the base of the pin & it's very hard to tell, but I see nothing of the base of the pin.

OP needs to upload a better photo of the missing pin, as with my eyes I can't see any traces of it. As I said, if there is any trace of the base of the pin still left, then it's 100% OP fault for incorrect removal of the processor. If the base of the pin is completely gone, then it's partly AMD fault (poor soldering).


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

delshay said:


> Ok, that's a good photo, but there are traces of the base of the pin still left. The OP photo, I zoom in as much as I can to see if their is any traces of the base of the pin & it's very hard to tell, but I see nothing of the base of the pin.
> 
> OP needs to upload a better photo of the missing pin, as with my eyes I can't see any traces of it. As I said, if there is any trace of the base of the pin still left, then it's 100% OP fault for incorrect removal of the processor. If the base of the pin is completely gone, then it's partly AMD fault (poor soldering).


 If he bent the other pins, is that also AMD's fault?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 18, 2019)

None of it is AMDs fault, in all fairness. This was user error. However... my offer stands to try to get it working for him. I guarantee you that AMD will reject it.


----------



## Bones (Apr 18, 2019)

Have to agree, if the CPU was working before that decreases the chance of it being a defective solder joint and since it took some force to break it out I seriously doubt AMD will warranty it.

 Even if the entire pin is missing one could see the jagged edges of the solder from where the pin was held indicating it was broken off when viewed under a microscope. The only way it would be ruled their fault would be for the damage to indicate the entire pin came out and that the solder didn't have a good "Hold" onto the pin based on the leftover pattern present, that can also be determined under a microscope. 
They can also look around for deformities of the other pins too and that can be determined easily if any in that area were bent indicating it was damage instead of defect to the broken pin.

I do hope it's covered somehow but right now I can't see it being ruled defective.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2019)

I pulled my CPU out like this not so long back, thankfully no bent or broken pins but I feel your pain man, as others have suggested take it to a jewellers and see if you can get it fixed, even if you order a 1700x then you can flog this one rather than throwing it in the bin.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> EXACTLY. I picture this as a bull in a china shop thing, honestly. I've pulled out AMD processors before by the heatsink, but it was straight up and nothing was bent (lucky!!!)



I literally just did exactly this 3 weeks ago.
I put the stock cooler on a r5-1600 for 3 whole hours before deciding to use an h60 and I thought I broke the seal with a twist and ended up pulling it strait out of the socket... Was all good nothing bent or missing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry for not reading the whole thread but you can ask a local jeweler to bend the pins back they can sometimes do it.

I once when I was younger fixed a AMD socket 754 CPU where over half of the pins were bended to s*** for a friend that got it because the owner got bad and throw it out for some unknown reason.

I did manage to bend back all the pins and it works beautifully ran with no issues at all everything worked, now a days I am shaky and doesn't do more then a sample computers, anything smaller like cellphones no thank you 

@trickson I hope you will survive your cancer and that your dog Chip will get better soon


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 19, 2019)

My 2 cents- Send it to Louis Rossman and have him try it. He's usually pretty reasonable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> My 2 cents- Send it to Louis Rossman and have him try it. He's usually pretty reasonable.


He sometimes gives discounts if he can make a good video about it.


----------



## trickson (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone want the thing? It is yours! Just send me a PM. and we can work out shipping it to you. What a total lose. I just know one of you eggheads out there want it will fix it and use it to blow me away so well here is your chance eggheads... It don't look like AMD is going to cover this at all.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 19, 2019)

trickson said:


> Anyone want the thing? It is yours! Just send me a PM. and we can work out shipping it to you. What a total lose. I just know one of you eggheads out there want it will fix it and use it to blow me away so well here is your chance eggheads... It don't look like AMD is going to cover this at all.


Seriously? I don't know if I could fix it but would be happy to take it off of your hands anyway.

But honestly I'd implore you to hold onto it yourself. For now consider it a loss and hide it away. Get up and running with the new one and cool down. Get back to enjoying a working build for a while. Pick it up again on a rainy day later on and try to fix it. That way, there's nothing on the line and nothing to get frustrated about. That's what I'd do.


----------



## HTC (Apr 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> TL DR
> 
> Da FUQ? This isn't AMD's fault. When a heatsink is removed properly, with a slight twist to help break that 'seal' and/*or when its still warm and the paste is less viscous, it comes right off*. You've (the OP) has had AMD CPUs with pins forever. This isn't new, how to take the heatsink off.
> 
> ...



When it happened to me, it didn't "come right off". The PC had been running for quite a while before i shut it down to swap the cooler but it hadn't been doing anything very demanding, tbh.

What i didn't do @ the time was attempting the slight twist and was just trying to pull it out. I don't think i pulled that hard but then the cooler suddenly got free, except the CPU was still attached to it: i was in shock and thought i had broken the CPU and / or board.

It has happened to other people as well, such as this dude: unlike me, he attempted the slight twist but that didn't work.

It happened as well to @ least another TPU member besides OP and me, as mentioned in the 1st link above.


----------



## trickson (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes seriously, It is for that one special egghead that knows his skills and can get it working. If I give it to you the deal is you get it running.
 This is how I see it, You all have skills here, this CPU is NOT old NOT is it slow. It is all about the pins. I can not see that good nor do I have the equipment nor skills needed to fix this CPU.
But for the one egghead on TPU that can get it running then guess what you got a hell of deal thanks to my egg headed blunder. 
So let me say it again any one that can and is willing to put up them skills you say you have the CPU is up for FREE!


----------



## Vycyous (Apr 19, 2019)

trickson said:


> Yes seriously, It is for that one special egghead that knows his skills and can get it working. If I give it to you the deal is you get it running.
> This is how I see it, You all have skills here, this CPU is NOT old NOT is it slow. It is all about the pins. I can not see that good nor do I have the equipment nor skills needed to fix this CPU.
> But for the one egghead on TPU that can get it running then guess what you got a hell of deal thanks to my egg headed blunder.
> So let me say it again any one that can and is willing to put up them skills you say you have the CPU is up for FREE!



Or you can sell it on Ebay (or possibly by other means) and probably get _at least_ $50 (USD) for it. Check sold listings for Ryzen 7 processors with their condition listed as "For parts or not working" and you'll see that they're often selling for over $100 (USD). Include the stock RGB cooler and I'm sure people will be willing to pay even more.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2019)

I can fix it. I can do it in such a way you can't even tell it's even been repaired with the naked eye. Unfortunately I do not do repairs or sell anything to the public. All of my work is private.

Put it on EBAY if you want to sell it. I will not buy it, as i prefer older computers.


----------



## trickson (Apr 19, 2019)

delshay said:


> I can fix it. I can do it in such a way you can't even tell it's even been repaired with the naked eye. Unfortunately I do not do repairs or sell anything to the public. All of my work is private.
> 
> Put it on EBAY if you want to sell it. I will not buy it, as i prefer older computers.


WOW how Bold! 
You Say " I can FIX it in such a way you could not tell"? OKAY it is on I challenge you. You pay for the shipping it's your's and every one here will be waiting to see your skills! I mean it. Look I know I fed UP it's already been replaced with the 1700X so it is NOTHING but a thing. 
All I want is your word you will post up clear before and after pics and full test runs at 4.0GHz that is where she loves to run.
It is up to you now.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2019)

Vario said:


> If he bent the other pins, is that also AMD's fault?



The other bent pins is not AMD fault. If you send in a processor with just bent pins (nothing broken) I would expect AMD to look at this as a repair & may apply a fee for that repair. They would use a professional tools to straighten out the pins, but they would also look at the structure/weak points in the pin & would replace them, even if none of the pins were broken. This would reduce failure if the CPU was removed/inserted many time over.

The above posting is just a guess what I think AMD will do, but they may do something different.



trickson said:


> WOW how Bold!
> You Say " I can FIX it in such a way you could not tell"? OKAY it is on I challenge you. You pay for the shipping it's your's and every one here will be waiting to see your skills! I mean it. Look I know I fed UP it's already been replaced with the 1700X so it is NOTHING but a thing.
> All I want is your word you will post up clear before and after pics and full test runs at 4.0GHz that is where she loves to run.
> It is up to you now.



I have a full infrared workstation & I have already done such work on processors here, but I don't do work for the pubic. Even if I was thinking of taking this on, I will give the processor away, I do not sell to the pubic, My EBAY account reflects this, not a single item sold since joining in 2004.

EDIT: Put it on EBAY. If I change my mind & buy it, I will repair it & give it away to a lucky TPU user.


----------



## Bones (Apr 19, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Seriously? I don't know if I could fix it but would be happy to take it off of your hands anyway.
> 
> But honestly I'd implore you to hold onto it yourself. For now consider it a loss and hide it away. Get up and running with the new one and cool down. Get back to enjoying a working build for a while. Pick it up again on a rainy day later on and try to fix it. That way, there's nothing on the line and nothing to get frustrated about. That's what I'd do.



I agree. 
Take a little time to think about it before doing anything rash.


----------



## infrared (Apr 19, 2019)

trickson said:


> WOW how Bold!
> You Say " I can FIX it in such a way you could not tell"? OKAY it is on I challenge you. You pay for the shipping it's your's and every one here will be waiting to see your skills! I mean it. Look I know I fed UP it's already been replaced with the 1700X so it is NOTHING but a thing.
> All I want is your word you will post up clear before and after pics and full test runs at 4.0GHz that is where she loves to run.
> It is up to you now.


Why do you seem to be so confrontational? I don't get it. You admit defeat on your current cpu (understandable), so buy another and offer to give yours away (which is really cool of you)... but the way you wrote it seems very mocking/confrontation in nature, as if you're issuing a challenge because you don't believe it's fixable. Maybe I'm reading into it way too far but that's how it comes across in text.

All I'm getting at is take a deep breath and try to unwind a bit, the world is not out to get you and we are all here to offer advice and help where we can. On the other hand negativity breeds more negativity, don't fall into that pit.


----------



## trickson (Apr 19, 2019)

infrared said:


> Why do you seem to be so confrontational? I don't get it. You admit defeat on your current cpu (understandable), so buy another and offer to give yours away (which is really cool of you)... but the way you wrote it seems very mocking/confrontation in nature, as if you're issuing a challenge because you don't believe it's fixable. Maybe I'm reading into it way too far but that's how it comes across in text.
> 
> All I'm getting at is take a deep breath and try to unwind a bit, the world is not out to get you and we are all here to offer advice and help where we can. On the other hand negativity breeds more negativity, don't fall into that pit.


No NO not at all confrontational. I really did do this FUBAR myself. I was stupid and was in a hurry to install a HSF and pressed way too hard and pooped it out of the socket did not know till it was too late.
I tell you this if you can fix it then give it away to a TPU member I would really like that. If you really can fix it and are willing to do it for a member on TPU I am all for that.
Really I just need some help getting it to you such as an address I will send it to you at no charge if that will sweeten the deal for you.

I mean it if you can fix it please do. I hate to see it go to waste because I am a F up.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 19, 2019)

Ugh... stop beating on yourself and have an ounce of self confidence.. YOU are not a fuck up!!!

You may have made a mistake and fucked THIS up, but come on...stop being a sad sack! Nobody wants to see people grovel and beat on themselves.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2019)

trickson said:


> No NO not at all confrontational. I really did do this FUBAR myself. I was stupid and was in a hurry to install a HSF and pressed way too hard and pooped it out of the socket did not know till it was too late.
> I tell you this if you can fix it then give it away to a TPU member I would really like that. If you really can fix it and are willing to do it for a member on TPU I am all for that.
> Really I just need some help getting it to you such as an address I will send it to you at no charge if that will sweeten the deal for you.
> 
> I mean it if you can fix it please do. I hate to see it go to waste because I am a F up.



Ok let's bring this to an end.

If you have a EBAY account put it up for sale. This way you will get some return for your broken CPU. Put it up for sale "under bidding" so that everyone has a chance to get they hands on it. I will put in a bid, & if I win will return it back to a TPU member fully repaired free of charge.

Can you do this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2019)

delshay said:


> Ok let's bring this to an end.
> 
> If you have a EBAY account put it up for sale. This way you will get some return for your broken CPU. Put it up for sale "under bidding" so that everyone has a chance to get they hands on it. I will put in a bid, & if I win will return it back to a TPU member fully repair free of charge.
> 
> Can you do this?



At this point good will or not this kind of thing needs to be taken to PM. This is not the BST section.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> At this point good will or not this kind of thing needs to be taken to PM. This is not the BST section.



Understood, moving to PM.


----------



## trickson (Apr 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Ugh... stop beating on yourself and have an ounce of self confidence.. YOU are not a fuck up!!!
> 
> You may have made a mistake and fucked THIS up, but come on...stop being a sad sack! Nobody wants to see people grovel and beat on themselves.


If you can not admit your mistakes and have some self loathing  (Humility) you will never learn a thing. 
This taught me a lesson I was need be taught. Yes AT that time I was a complete F up. I was NOT in any frame of mind nor did I have the time, Yet MY happy ass decided to do it anyway! 
Well it cost me, But a lesson learned is knowledge gained my friend! And punching myself now and then for it will not only keep me from doing it again, but also make me feel the pain of losing it. LOL.
At any rate AMD just sent me an Email asking how it happened I told them what I did. And even sent the pictures. Bet the ytell me ( a consumer of there PIN tech) I will have to pay for EVERYTHING shipping fixing EVERYTHING. I told them I will NOT pay for any shipping or any fixing as I have replaced it. I did however point out that I am a consumer of there crap and PINS on a CPU??? what day is this??? I said AMD is a BILLION+ a year corporation if you can not send me a new one and send out for this one then just forget it! Really I did. I just don't care really. I replaced it and really want to give this one away if  
*delshay Can.  
Look I am who I am, I say what I mean and I ALWAYS DO WHAT I SAY! ONE THING I AM IS A MAN OF MY WORD! *

*AMD has till the next email then TPU you get it. If AMD does replace of fix it I tell you this I will set up a free raffle here on TPU to give it away! Deal? 
Either way it is going t oget fixed and given away here on TPU so how does that sound?*

*


*

*Here is another look at it. I know I such at taking pics too LOL. *


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2019)

My advice is you shouldn't give it away, you should find someone to repair it for you because it is fixable.  The bent pins can be straightened and a skilled technician could solder a new pin on.  Above, they suggested a youtuber that might do the repair.  Ryzens are popular and the repair of it would be a popular video.  We have all bent pins.  I've bent pins on AMD 939, I bent pins on an Ivy Bridge laptop CPU (they still use pins), I bent pins inside an Intel 1155 motherboard socket (ouch).  Thankfully I was able to fix these all because none broke off. Its a stressful experience, and at a bad time for you, so I completely understand.  But the thing is saveable.  You just have to find someone that can solder really well with a steady hand and they could solder the pin back on.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2019)

At this point it's a good time to close shop as things have moved on, all I would say on a personal note in response to the OP and his dilemma is...……. humility IS NOT "self loathing", humility is a really positive thing, being humble, being respectful and honest about weaknesses and shortcomings and where you sit in the greater scheme of things, self loathing is a purely negative mindset that is harmful, none here wants to see you harming yourself clearly from what I have read, so time to move forward, damn I have foolishly broken more sh*t than most, a lot which I would be too embarrassed to even share! Much of which my wife often reminds me of when I don't show sufficient humility


----------

